# Poision Question



## Uwharrie digger (Aug 15, 2016)

I was at a flea market and ran across a little poison bottle that I had never seen before.  I have about 4 sizes of this poison but none this small.  It is one of those brown half square with a rounded back .  It was only about 1 inch high.  I have never seen one that small.  I was wondering if it was rare. He wanted $50.00 I would appreciate any information.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 13, 2016)

If it is the amber one with two flat sides meeting at a corner than a rounded back, with bumps along the corners top to bottom, it is common out here on the left coast, and we used to sell them for 5-7 dollars I don't know how valuable they are now, but, I wouldn't think even close to fifty bucks........Andy


----------



## Uwharrie digger (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks, Andy.  It isn't rounded on the backside it is diamond shaped  but it does have the bumps along the corners top to bottom. I did get it but for a lot less than 50 bucks.  May be I didn't over pay to much.  Thanks for the info.  dfw


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 13, 2016)

Good deal, It isn't worth 50 bucks by any means, and it might be rare on the east coast. so I would think 20 dollars would be in range now.....Andy


----------



## RJ2 (Sep 19, 2016)

What size is it? 
Often "1/2" , "1/4" , "8" etc. etc. will be embossed on the base. Size in poisons makes big difference. 
Love to see a pic, include the base, and the neck if possible.


----------

